# Hibernate: Liste von String-Werten



## kartoffelsack (3. Apr 2007)

Ich hab ne Klasse


```
class Foo
{
    List<String> barNames;
  //getter, setter
}
```

D.h. die Elemente der Liste sind keine eigenständigen Objekte, sondern einfach nur Werte. Wie muss das hibernate-mapping dazu aussehen. Ich will ja nur ein mapping für Foo, keines für 'String'.


----------



## kartoffelsack (3. Apr 2007)

Habs raus:
man macht das ganze als Komponente


----------



## mischmi (23. Apr 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe im Moment das gleiche Problem.
Wie sieht denn die Loesung aus?


----------

